# Canned Cake



## OldCootHillbilly

I've wanted ta try this fer a spell. Last night I gave it a whirl.

Now fer the disclaimer. Nobody get out the tar an feathers, the shotgun already be loaded. This is not "recomended" by the USDA er other food police. Then again, like many other thins don't mean it can't be done.

First off, ya gotta make sure everthin is clean an sterile, EVERTHIN!

I put 6 pint jars in an boiled em 20 minutes. Sterlize yer rings an lids.

Then take out a jar an poor it half full a cake mix. Do all the others.

Now inta a 350° oven fer 35 minutes.

Mine raised above the tops a the jars, but did not get on the rims.

After makin sure they was done in the middle I set them aside an got the lids ready ta put on. In only a few moments the cake settled below the tops a the jars.

I put the lids an rings on an let em sit. Sure nough the lids pinged.

Now the recipe:

1 cake mix a yer choice. I did chocolate
4 eggs
1 cup water
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1 can frostin (I used chocolate)

Mix the cake mix well, add in the frostin.

Ready ta go in the jars.

Here be what they look like:









Only 4 left, hey we had ta sample!

I got these 4 labeled. Gonna check one at 1 month, 3 months, 6 months an 9 months.

I've read where they be good fer 2 ta 3 weeks an upta 2 years. I don't know so be why were testin it out.

The Disclaimer again!
No goobernut agency "recommends this" so yer on yer own ifin ya wanna try it.

I thin this be handy fer a weekend campin trip er what not.


----------



## goshengirl

Yum! (This forum always makes me hungry, lol!)

So the icing gets swirled in there? This sounds very yummy. Thanks so much for posting pics, too!


----------



## Davarm

We do it also, nice to just go pick up a jar off the shelf when you have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Sentry18

I'm just waiting for the 'OldCootHillbilly Guide to Canning' to come out in paperback. Was that going to be on Amazon or Paladin Press?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yall gettin it here fer free!


----------



## timmie

i have been wanting to try this also. will give it a whirl sunday.think im going to try some pumpkin bread and chocolate cake. thanks for the info coot.


----------



## kappydell

Canning cakes came into vogue as a way to send cakes to service men and women as early as WW I. Kinda neat how it resurfaces now and again. The baked goods I have found that worked best for me were the thick kind, like banana bread or brownies, and such. I have a feeling that brownies in a jar would make wonderful barter items for chocoholics!


----------



## talob

Wife's been canning banana nut bread, pumpking bread and others right along thought it was a common thing?


----------



## hiwall

if I remember right the Army had them in the old C-rations


----------



## tsrwivey

I can't wait to see how long it stays good so ya'll keep your forks away from those jars! 

I wouldn't think there would be much risk of botulism with the cake since none of the ingredients were grown in the dirt where the bacteria lives.


----------



## Freyadog

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've wanted ta try this fer a spell. Last night I gave it a whirl.
> 
> Now fer the disclaimer. Nobody get out the tar an feathers, the shotgun already be loaded. This is not "recomended" by the USDA er other food police. Then again, like many other thins don't mean it can't be done.
> 
> First off, ya gotta make sure everthin is clean an sterile, EVERTHIN!
> 
> I put 6 pint jars in an boiled em 20 minutes. Sterlize yer rings an lids.
> 
> Then take out a jar an poor it half full a cake mix. Do all the others.
> 
> Now inta a 350° oven fer 35 minutes.
> 
> Mine raised above the tops a the jars, but did not get on the rims.
> 
> After makin sure they was done in the middle I set them aside an got the lids ready ta put on. In only a few moments the cake settled below the tops a the jars.
> 
> I put the lids an rings on an let em sit. Sure nough the lids pinged.
> 
> Now the recipe:
> 
> 1 cake mix a yer choice. I did chocolate
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup water
> 3/4 cup vegetable oil
> 1 can frostin (I used chocolate)
> 
> Mix the cake mix well, add in the frostin.
> 
> Ready ta go in the jars.
> 
> Here be what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 left, hey we had ta sample!
> 
> I got these 4 labeled. Gonna check one at 1 month, 3 months, 6 months an 9 months.
> 
> I've read where they be good fer 2 ta 3 weeks an upta 2 years. I don't know so be why were testin it out.
> 
> The Disclaimer again!
> No goobernut agency "recommends this" so yer on yer own ifin ya wanna try it.
> 
> I thin this be handy fer a weekend campin trip er what not.


questions:
1. do you sit the jars on the oven racks or do you sit them on a cookie sheet or something?

2. do you mix the frosting with the cake mix or just glop it on the top?

3. do you think that this could be pressure canned for longer shelf life?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Set mine on a cookie sheet incase of a oops.
Mix the frostin right inta the batter.
Never tried it. Don't know how it would work. I know ya would prolley have ta use less batter in each jar otherwise it might wanna push the lids off. Not sure ifin ya would have a cake er more of a puddin.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

tsrwivey said:


> I can't wait to see how long it stays good so ya'll keep your forks away from those jars!
> 
> I wouldn't think there would be much risk of botulism with the cake since none of the ingredients were grown in the dirt where the bacteria lives.


The "Anties" excuse that it be in the air.

So, hot sterilized jar, mix goes in immediately, inta 350° oven, outa oven, hot sterilized lids go on an it seals.

Ain't much time fer contamination there. Little risk. Life is a risk, we choose some of em ourselves. I don't see much here. We can lots a thins at home, so as long as we foller good procedure, eh little worry.


----------



## Davarm

hiwall said:


> if I remember right the Army had them in the old C-rations


You do remember right, The pound cake was one of my favorites and thats where I got the idea for it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Update! Canned Cake*

So, 30 days has gone by an this be what the canned cake looks like:
















Nice a moist an tastes mighty fine!

Next test jar be on December 20. Geez, only one day before the end a the world!:eyebulge:


----------



## neldarez

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So, 30 days has gone by an this be what the canned cake looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice a moist an tastes mighty fine!
> 
> Next test jar be on December 20. Geez, only one day before the end a the world!:eyebulge:


That is awesome..............how did you do that???!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Here ya go darlin. It ain't real hard tall.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-cake-13657/


----------



## UncleJoe

OldCootHillbilly said:


> So, 30 days has gone by...Nice a moist an tastes mighty fine!


WHAT!? No peanut butter icing???


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> WHAT!? No peanut butter icing???


LOL! I am making chocolate cupcakes with peanut better filing and peanut butter buttercreme frosting for Roo's birthday party at the end of the month. 

I might have to can me some cakes while I am making the cuppies.


----------



## neldarez

talob said:


> Wife's been canning banana nut bread, pumpking bread and others right along thought it was a common thing?


would she want to share her recipe for the breads and how she did it?? please.....


----------



## neldarez

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here ya go darlin. It ain't real hard tall.
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-cake-13657/


Thanks OCH....you are just full of surprises!!


----------



## Freyadog

OldCoothilly,

After the cakes come out of the oven do you think that they could be pressure canned then. I understand not before they are cooked. If they could wouldn't they give us a much longer shelf life.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> OldCoothilly,
> 
> After the cakes come out of the oven do you think that they could be pressure canned then. I understand not before they are cooked. If they could wouldn't they give us a much longer shelf life.


What I gathered from OCH's post is that the cakes are baked in the jars then the lids and bands are put on as they cool. They seal the way jars would if you are oven canning them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've never tried to pressure can em. All a feller could do would be try it an see what happens. I thin they might be over cooked though.

As soon as the settle just below the rim, I put sterilzed lids an rings on an they pull a vacuum. This seals the jars. 

Them lids be tough ta get off so perty sure they be pullin a good vacuum.

The last one was 30 days old an just fine. The next test jar be December 20. That en will be 90 days old. Will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Freyadog

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've never tried to pressure can em. All a feller could do would be try it an see what happens. I thin they might be over cooked though.
> 
> As soon as the settle just below the rim, I put sterilzed lids an rings on an they pull a vacuum. This seals the jars.
> 
> Them lids be tough ta get off so perty sure they be pullin a good vacuum.
> 
> The last one was 30 days old an just fine. The next test jar be December 20. That en will be 90 days old. Will let yall know how it goes.


Looking forward to your testing. am gonna do cake this weekend. I may even throw a jar in with whatever I am canning in pint jars and see to the outcome.

Looks from your pics that it is quite moist. it might not dry out but we wont know until it is tried.


----------



## neldarez

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yall gettin it here fer free!


I couldn't find your cornbread article, but I wanted to tell you that I ground dehydrated sweet corn and made my usual cornbread....it was more like cake. Could it be cuz I ground the corn too fine?


----------



## Freyadog

My dil wants pound cake in a jar. Are there any proven ones?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

neldarez said:


> I couldn't find your cornbread article, but I wanted to tell you that I ground dehydrated sweet corn and made my usual cornbread....it was more like cake. Could it be cuz I ground the corn too fine?


Sounds like it darlin, that an water. I had ta play with mine some an cut back on the water a bit. Once ya get yer grind figured out it'll work fine.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Freyadog said:


> My dil wants pound cake in a jar. Are there any proven ones?


I just do boxed cakes (cheap an quick!) but any recipe should work just fine. Thin ya gotta watch be the time. When they look like there done check the centers with a stick ta make sure it comes out clean.


----------



## neldarez

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've wanted ta try this fer a spell. Last night I gave it a whirl.
> 
> Now fer the disclaimer. Nobody get out the tar an feathers, the shotgun already be loaded. This is not "recomended" by the USDA er other food police. Then again, like many other thins don't mean it can't be done.
> 
> First off, ya gotta make sure everthin is clean an sterile, EVERTHIN!
> 
> I put 6 pint jars in an boiled em 20 minutes. Sterlize yer rings an lids.
> 
> Then take out a jar an poor it half full a cake mix. Do all the others.
> 
> Now inta a 350° oven fer 35 minutes.
> 
> Mine raised above the tops a the jars, but did not get on the rims.
> 
> After makin sure they was done in the middle I set them aside an got the lids ready ta put on. In only a few moments the cake settled below the tops a the jars.
> 
> I put the lids an rings on an let em sit. Sure nough the lids pinged.
> 
> Now the recipe:
> 
> 1 cake mix a yer choice. I did chocolate
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup water
> 3/4 cup vegetable oil
> 1 can frostin (I used chocolate)
> 
> Mix the cake mix well, add in the frostin.
> 
> Ready ta go in the jars.
> 
> Here be what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 left, hey we had ta sample!
> 
> I got these 4 labeled. Gonna check one at 1 month, 3 months, 6 months an 9 months.
> 
> I've read where they be good fer 2 ta 3 weeks an upta 2 years. I don't know so be why were testin it out.
> 
> The Disclaimer again!
> No goobernut agency "recommends this" so yer on yer own ifin ya wanna try it.
> 
> I thin this be handy fer a weekend campin trip er what not.


I tried the canned cake this morning, I made lemon cake following your recipe and put in can of lemon frosting...Mixed it all up and put into pint wide mouth jars...problem is, you used 6 jars so did I but I had to fill mine over 1/2 cuz there was so much mix. Well, just took them out of oven and they ran over so I cut the edges loose and cleaned up the top and put lids on. 5 have sealed.......did yours run over the top? I ate the parts that ran over into the cookie sheet and it was DELICIOUS!!!:cheers:


----------



## Freyadog

When I try this this weekend I sure hope I have some running over the top.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

neldarez said:


> I tried the canned cake this morning, I made lemon cake following your recipe and put in can of lemon frosting...Mixed it all up and put into pint wide mouth jars...problem is, you used 6 jars so did I but I had to fill mine over 1/2 cuz there was so much mix. Well, just took them out of oven and they ran over so I cut the edges loose and cleaned up the top and put lids on. 5 have sealed.......did yours run over the top? I ate the parts that ran over into the cookie sheet and it was DELICIOUS!!!:cheers:


Mine rose a bit over the top, soon as I took em out they setteled below the rim. So it weren't no problem. I've seen some do the same as yers, not a problem fer most. Maybe next time put just a tad less in yer jars.

We had just a bit a batter left, so we ate it!


----------



## Freyadog

My chocolate cake with chocolate icing is now sealed and they pinged. Gonna wait a week and try one.

Opened one this am for breakfast  and was it ever good. nice and moist. the only problem we had was that the bottom was stuck to the jar and we had no idea how to get it out without it coming apart there. any suggestions?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Freydog: I'm sure sorry, I missed yer post some how. I run a knife round the sides a mine an have just a tiny bit stick at the bottom. I've seen folk spray the jars with pam er such types a spray.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Update!*

We opend the December jar. Smells like chocolate cake an tastes like chocolate cake! Fantastic seal on the jar, couldn't hardly get that lid off!

This batch was canned in April. We got one more jar were gonna open come April. That'll make a year.

So we shall revist this again in bout 4 months!


----------



## loganluke114

Put the flour, everyday, cooking powdered and sodium in a dish. In one more dish, combine 1/4 cup freshly squeezed orange juice, vanilla flavor and the buttermilk. Add the flour and buttermilk mixes alternatively to the mixture, beginning and ending with the flour. Split the mixture equally between the dishes, sleek the tops, and prepare for 45 minutes to 1 hour, until a dessert specialist comes out clean.


----------



## Grimm

loganluke114 said:


> Put the flour, everyday, cooking powdered and sodium in a dish. In one more dish, combine 1/4 cup freshly squeezed orange juice, vanilla flavor and the buttermilk. Add the flour and buttermilk mixes alternatively to the mixture, beginning and ending with the flour. Split the mixture equally between the dishes, sleek the tops, and prepare for 45 minutes to 1 hour, until a dessert specialist comes out clean.


Huh...?

Freya was asking how to remove the cake from the jar without it falling apart or sticking to the jar bottom.


----------



## Homegrowngirl

That's awesome! I want to try it with some cake from scratch.


----------



## PackerBacker

*Caution*

Please read this before venturing into canning cake.



> Canned  breads and cakes are not recommended for home cooks or canning


http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ifin ya read the very first post here, I said yall doin it at yer own risk. Lots a thins bein canned that somebody don't apporve of. I'm tired a folks bustin my chops on this stuff. IF YA DON'T WANNA DO IT DON'T! DAMN FOLKS IT AIN'T ROCKET SCIENCE, TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FER YERSELF AN DO WHAT YOU WAN'T! 

I'm done with this bologna!


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin ya read the very first post here, I said yall doin it at yer own risk. Lots a thins bein canned that somebody don't apporve of. I'm tired a folks bustin my chops on this stuff. IF YA DON'T WANNA DO IT DON'T! DAMN FOLKS IT AIN'T ROCKET SCIENCE, TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FER YERSELF AN DO WHAT YOU WAN'T!
> 
> I'm done with this bologna!


That is why I love you, Coot.

Packer said the same thing when I mentioned I use the recipes from my WWII canning guides.


----------



## Magus

PackerBacker said:


> Please read this before venturing into canning cake.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf


Just because you don't have any skill at canning does NOT mean someone raised around it is an idiot.I'd eat Old coot's can cake any day and not sweat it.

Go buy you some MREs full of government dope and GMOs dingbat.:shtf2:


----------



## Grimm

Magus said:


> Just because you don't have any skill at canning does NOT mean someone raised around it is an idiot.I'd eat Old coot's can cake any day and not sweat it.
> 
> Go buy you some MREs full of government dope and GMOs dingbat.:shtf2:


I could kiss you right now!
:kiss:


----------



## AuroraHawk

I've read all of the reports about not being able to get the canned cakes/breads to a high enough temperature to insure that all the nasties are killed...too bad. My sisters have been canning breads and cakes for years and none of their Alaskan friends/customers have had any complaints. One of the men, who runs a trap line, opens a jar of bread, removes the bread, slices and butters it, then places it on wax paper, on his window ledge to freeze overnight. When he is ready to run his trapline he folds the waxpaper around the slices, puts them in an inner pocket of his coat, and eats a slice whenever he feels the need for an energy boost.

I'll bet whoever wrote that article uses dish detergent and cleanser to clean his/her cast iron every time s/he uses it.


----------



## PackerBacker

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin ya read the very first post here, I said yall doin it at yer own risk. Lots a thins bein canned that somebody don't apporve of. I'm tired a folks bustin my chops on this stuff. IF YA DON'T WANNA DO IT DON'T! DAMN FOLKS IT AIN'T ROCKET SCIENCE, TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FER YERSELF AN DO WHAT YOU WAN'T!
> 
> I'm done with this bologna!


This wasn't meant to get your panties in a wad.

It was a heads up for anyone else that is newly trying or looking to try canning cake.

Have a beer or something and chillax.


----------



## PackerBacker

Magus said:


> Just because you don't have any skill at canning does NOT mean someone raised around it is an idiot.I'd eat Old coot's can cake any day and not sweat it.
> 
> Go buy you some MREs full of government dope and GMOs dingbat.:shtf2:


What does Gov't MRE and GMO have to do with this ya dingbat? 

It isn't about if you can can or not. That actually has nothing to do with it.

Experience here just means your are lucky.

Not sure why you'd all get so worked up about pointing out the safety issues with a practice.


----------



## DJgang

The VERY first, original post, OHC says that the government doesn't recommend this at all...

Why isn't that enough? I think it is. And to come into a thread when that disclaimer has already stated ... Claiming it again... When you are not the original poster, etc. Actually appears that you are trolling or trying to stir up something. 

Just stating how I see it.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> The VERY first, original post, OHC says that the government doesn't recommend this at all...
> 
> Why isn't that enough? I think it is. And to come into a thread when that disclaimer has already stated ... Claiming it again... When you are not the original poster, etc. Actually appears that you are trolling or trying to stir up something.
> 
> Just stating how I see it.


Kissy, kissy.
:kiss:


----------



## Friknnewguy

PackerBacker said:


> This wasn't meant to get your panties in a wad.
> 
> It was a heads up for anyone else that is newly trying or looking to try canning cake.
> 
> Have a beer or something and chillax.


Why don't you show a little respect . Every time you post your either arguing or attempting to be the reincarnation of the Expert_Survival_Ranger . By disrespecting Old Coot , Magus and Grimm your just showing how truly stupid you are . These are some if my favorite people , not because of interesting names and cool avatars. These people know their stuff . Pay attention to them and you might learn something . OCH , please don't stop posting due to people like this . We've seen trolls come , we've seen them go, (and we've seen Magus chase them away , lol ). Stay strong friends .


----------



## Grimm

Friknnewguy said:


> Why don't you show a little respect . Every time you post your either arguing or attempting to be the reincarnation of the Expert_Survival_Ranger . By disrespecting Old Coot , Magus and Grimm your just showing how truly stupid you are . These are some if my favorite people , not because of interesting names and cool avatars. These people know their stuff . Pay attention to them and you might learn something . OCH , please don't stop posting due to people like this . We've seen trolls come , we've seen them go, (and we've seen Magus chase them away , lol ). Stay strong friends .


You are one of my favorite people too. You seem to know some things in areas I know little to nothing about.

But it now seems I need to put a disclaimer on all my posts because of people like Packer...


----------



## mp5girl

I admit I'm new and am always looking for new ideas on anything from canning to gardening and of course general prepping. Anytime I see a recipe, I don't think to myself "well if this crap poisons me, that person who posted it is gonna pay". Anyone truly wanting to abide by the FDA or canner manual do's and don'ts isn't really looking on a prepping forum for gospel recipes here. We all have trials and stories to share and IMO a disclaimer shouldn't be needed. It should be common sense. If you want the manufacturer or FDA (or whoever) recommendations... Go to their sites.  

I on the other hand, am loving these new ideas and recipes and how-to's and say "keep'em comin'"!

Just my two pennies.


----------



## dlharris

mp5girl said:


> I admit I'm new and am always looking for new ideas on anything from canning to gardening and of course general prepping. Anytime I see a recipe, I don't think to myself "well if this crap poisons me, that person who posted it is gonna pay". Anyone truly wanting to abide by the FDA or canner manual do's and don'ts isn't really looking on a prepping forum for gospel recipes here. We all have trials and stories to share and IMO a disclaimer shouldn't be needed. It should be common sense. If you want the manufacturer or FDA (or whoever) recommendations... Go to their sites.
> 
> I on the other hand, am loving these new ideas and recipes and how-to's and say "keep'em comin'"!
> 
> Just my two pennies.


Ditto from another newby!


----------



## Magus

PackerBacker said:


> What does Gov't MRE and GMO have to do with this ya dingbat?
> 
> It isn't about if you can can or not. That actually has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Experience here just means your are lucky.
> 
> Not sure why you'd all get so worked up about pointing out the safety issues with a practice.


Since you have no canning skills, bon`appetit.enjoy your chemical laden crap.

If somebody tells you something that has worked for years, why intimate they are wrong? it smacks of public school victim arrogance and a Sierra club survival mentality which will just get you laughed at in the real world..or very dead.

Wasn't what you said, its how you're saying it, and besides in government advice VS. real world experience, If "they" say something can't be done, but people have been doing it "their way" for a hundred years with no ill effects,who's the ass hole here? looks like some PHD know all who'd live maybe a week after SHTF is.:shtf2:

All the school books and .GOV websites on earth are just PRIMER for REAL life,an orientation session and nothing more.if you put a guy who's READ about shooting guns up against a guy who's hunted pot meat all his life, who's going to be eating that night? won't be the bookworm. so before you go out screwing with people who try to share a lifetime of HANDS ON know how, go get your feet wet and you won't look like such an A-hole, and I won't have to sit here typing with one finger pointing out the obvious.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> You are one of my favorite people too. You seem to know some things in areas I know little to nothing about.
> 
> But it now seems I need to put a disclaimer on all my posts because of people like Packer...


Like your disclaimer, I may come up with one myself and end it with a Ted Nugent quote haha


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Uncle Ted's been on a roll lately!


----------



## Caribou

I have learned a lot from books. Canning, and mushroom hunting are some of the things that are best learned from real people. For certain things books are a great resource but the person that has done something for decades is more reliable than any book.


----------



## Country Living

I can't wait for the April report. Maybe by then I'll quit shuddering over the blasphemy of cleaning cast iron with dish soap and cleanser.


----------



## Freyadog

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've wanted ta try this fer a spell. Last night I gave it a whirl.
> 
> Now fer the disclaimer. Nobody get out the tar an feathers, the shotgun already be loaded. This is not "recomended" by the USDA er other food police. Then again, like many other thins don't mean it can't be done.
> 
> First off, ya gotta make sure everthin is clean an sterile, EVERTHIN!
> 
> I put 6 pint jars in an boiled em 20 minutes. Sterlize yer rings an lids.
> 
> Then take out a jar an poor it half full a cake mix. Do all the others.
> 
> Now inta a 350° oven fer 35 minutes.
> 
> Mine raised above the tops a the jars, but did not get on the rims.
> 
> After makin sure they was done in the middle I set them aside an got the lids ready ta put on. In only a few moments the cake settled below the tops a the jars.
> 
> I put the lids an rings on an let em sit. Sure nough the lids pinged.
> 
> Now the recipe:
> 
> 1 cake mix a yer choice. I did chocolate
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup water
> 3/4 cup vegetable oil
> 1 can frostin (I used chocolate)
> 
> Mix the cake mix well, add in the frostin.
> 
> Ready ta go in the jars.
> 
> Here be what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 left, hey we had ta sample!
> 
> I got these 4 labeled. Gonna check one at 1 month, 3 months, 6 months an 9 months.
> 
> I've read where they be good fer 2 ta 3 weeks an upta 2 years. I don't know so be why were testin it out.
> 
> The Disclaimer again!
> No goobernut agency "recommends this" so yer on yer own ifin ya wanna try it.
> 
> I thin this be handy fer a weekend campin trip er what not.


Has anyone had them sit on their shelves long enough to see just how long they will be good. I can't keep Thumper out of ours so I have no idea the shelf life. Gonna make more this week and dang it gonna hide them,


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Has anyone had them sit on their shelves long enough to see just how long they will be good. I can't keep Thumper out of ours so I have no idea the shelf life. Gonna make more this week and dang it gonna hide them,


I have some cake mix I was going to use for this but we'll wait until we move before I can them. I'll mark one for '1 year' and another for '2 years' and I'll see if they will last.


----------



## CapnJack

We have a few boxes of cake mix in the cupboard that look like they will never be used. Might as well give this a whirl before they start to expire! Thanks for the info, Coot. Aside from the little detour, this is a great thread


----------



## Prepper69

Cake mix and icing is NOW on the shopping list for today!!!!! 

Woo Hoo...gonna be doing some canning this weekend....and "canning" me some cakes also


----------



## neldarez

Just the other night I was craving something sweet, cake from the pantry, opened a jar, slid out the chocolate cake with choc. frosting and ate 1/2 of it!! Just as good as when I put them up a few months ago.......delish


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Definitely trying this. Cake.......anytime I want it.....for possibly a year or more.......mmmm. If only this worked for cheesecake.


----------



## Prepper69

Ok question....I got a cake mix but it calls for 3 eggs and 1/3 cup of oil....the directions you gave was that according to your cake box or is the receipe that works??? 

I am excited about doing this  actually going to get another cake mix so I have something to do in between the canning I am going to be doing on Thursday


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Prepper69 said:


> Ok question....I got a cake mix but it calls for 3 eggs and 1/3 cup of oil....the directions you gave was that according to your cake box or is the receipe that works???
> 
> I am excited about doing this  actually going to get another cake mix so I have something to do in between the canning I am going to be doing on Thursday


Ignore the directions fer yer cake. Use the recipe what I posted.

Enjoy!


----------



## Davarm

8thDayStranger said:


> If only this worked for cheesecake.


I know what my next experiment is going to be! My youngest DD has a good recipe for baked cheesecake, See no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I know what my next experiment is going to be! My youngest DD has a good recipe for baked cheesecake, See no reason why it shouldn't work.


Recipe, please.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Recipe, please.


I'll try to pry it out of her and post it!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Davarm said:


> I know what my next experiment is going to be! My youngest DD has a good recipe for baked cheesecake, See no reason why it shouldn't work.


Awesome!! This is going to be interesting!


----------



## Transplant

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ifin ya read the very first post here, I said yall doin it at yer own risk. Lots a thins bein canned that somebody don't apporve of. I'm tired a folks bustin my chops on this stuff. IF YA DON'T WANNA DO IT DON'T! DAMN FOLKS IT AIN'T ROCKET SCIENCE, TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FER YERSELF AN DO WHAT YOU WAN'T!
> 
> I'm done with this bologna!


That's ok Coot, I make hamburger rocks all the time which is a NO NO but hey when you catch it reduced you have to do something with it :beercheer:

SSSSSHHHHH! I can butter too.


----------



## LincTex

OldCootHillbilly said:


> 1 can frostin (I used chocolate)....Mix the cake mix well, add in the frostin.


Uggghhh.... This was going great until I got to this part. I loathe canned frosting.

I'll have to give it a whirl minus any nastiness that appears to be edible frosting, but actually isn't.


----------



## goshengirl

Linc, I wouldn't see any reason why you couldn't make your own homemade icing and add it in.


----------



## bugoutbob

Coot you always have the most interesting projects underway.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> Linc, I wouldn't see any reason why you couldn't make your own homemade icing and add it in.


Ya know.... I am not a huge fan of icing any, even when it's good quality. Just too much fat and sugar, I guess....

When I was a kid, (10 years old?) I could eat a whole baking pan of fudge, and never get sick. Now, I am good for one small piece!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Never done it, but shouldn't be no reason yall couldn't just leave the frostin out. Might not be quite as moist, but still tastey!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Transplant said:


> That's ok Coot, I make hamburger rocks all the time which is a NO NO but hey when you catch it reduced you have to do something with it :beercheer:
> 
> SSSSSHHHHH! I can butter too.


Excellent. I be perty sure grandma an greatgranma didn't foller the USDA guidelines much! An I don't ever remember none of em gettin sick from canned foods. They keep trimmin more an more outa the books all the time.


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Excellent. I be perty sure grandma an greatgranma didn't foller the USDA guidelines much! An I don't ever remember none of em gettin sick from canned foods. They keep trimmin more an more outa the books all the time.


That is the #1 reason I collect WWII and before canning and cookbooks.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Just bought a couple a cd's with lots a cookbooks from the late 1800's inta the 30's er 40's. Gonna take awhile ta go through all of em. Sure there'll be sumtin in there I'll like!


----------



## neldarez

LincTex said:


> Uggghhh.... This was going great until I got to this part. I loathe canned frosting.
> 
> I'll have to give it a whirl minus any nastiness that appears to be edible frosting, but actually isn't.


You don't taste the frosting......it just becomes part of this incredibly moist and yummy cake......oh my~


----------



## SouthCentralUS

So do you mix the frosting in the cake mix with the electric mixer?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup. Mix the batter then mix in the frostin an put in yer jars.


----------



## Transplant

Grimm said:


> That is the #1 reason I collect WWII and before canning and cookbooks.


My most prized possession is a WWII Army cook book. It has recipes for everything from vanilla wafers to rack of lamb.


----------



## Prepper69

Tomorrow cant get here soon enough....

Chocolate cake with chocolate icing
Strawberry cake with strawberry icing!!!!!

Gonna have a good snack tomorrow night after all the work 

Thanks again for the receipe and information on how to do this!!!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I may just give this a try tomorrow: Devils food cake with cherry frosting. I may even add a few chopped maraschino cherries.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Glad yall likin it. Enjoy!


----------



## Prepper69

Jars of cake are going in the oven 

While waiting on the canner of chili beans....yeah...I have been a busy girl


----------



## LincTex

neldarez said:


> You don't taste the frosting......it just becomes part of this incredibly moist and yummy cake.....


That's funny, but to me it would like saying: "you don't taste the axle grease", LOL!


----------



## Prepper69

Ok everything worked just like OldCootHillbilly said...now if I can just NOT eat any of them right now....but they are in the kitchen screaming for me to come and taste 

Going to do a strawberry cake and icing today 

When my husband gets home we will try one


----------



## memrymaker

I'm going to give this a try too - sounds yummy!


----------



## Prepper69

IT WAS AWESOME !!!!!!

OMG...moist and YUMMY!!!!!!!

We tried the chocolate last night...now tonight we are going to try the strawberry 

My youngest daughter is here to pick up her son and she said she HAS to have the receipe to take home and try!!! LOL

YAY...I am getting her hooked on preparing for her family  Even if it has to start with cake


----------



## the7wolf

Prepper69 said:


> IT WAS AWESOME !!!!!!
> 
> OMG...moist and YUMMY!!!!!!!
> 
> We tried the chocolate last night...now tonight we are going to try the strawberry
> 
> My youngest daughter is here to pick up her son and she said she HAS to have the receipe to take home and try!!! LOL
> 
> YAY...I am getting her hooked on preparing for her family  Even if it has to start with cake


That sounds awesome.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Pound Cake!*

I did 6 pints a pound cake this mornin:








I filled the jars half full, next time I'm gonna go a bit higher so they be fuller. It raised up ta the rims but then setteled down.

I used a butter cream frostin in this batch. Rite tastey!

I had some left over an put in a pan, this almost got a custartd taste ta it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Last Can Down, er a Update!*

The canned cake experiment has come ta a end. I ate the last one. It was a couple days past a year. It looked like chocolate cake, smelled like chocolate cake an guess what? It tasted like chocolate cake!

I thin it was just fine. Now havin said that, I'll say what I said when I first started this here project. This ain't approved by the food gods. Yall do this at yer own risk. Personally, I thin ifin ya faller good cannin practice (everthin as clean an sterile as ya can get it) there be nothin wrong with cannin cake.

So, thanks fer comin long on this here journey. It was fun, interestin, educational an tastey!


----------



## BankerGal

^^^ Thank you for sharing. Because of your excellent instructions, pictures and comments I was able learn a new, tasty, skill


----------



## Dixie

I made the cake in pint jars but found my DH had been raiding the pantry after everyone went to bed, eating a whole jar at one sitting. I moved the size up to the pint and half and it works out better for us.


----------



## Wellrounded

Dixie said:


> I made the cake in pint jars but found my DH had been raiding the pantry after everyone went to bed, eating a whole jar at one sitting. I moved the size up to the pint and half and it works out better for us.


I've got one of those, but he's not game to open a jar, lol. Heaven help him if he bends a lid! :laugh:


----------



## Dixie

Wellrounded said:


> I've got one of those, but he's not game to open a jar, lol. Heaven help him if he bends a lid! :laugh:


*Good girl, train them early. Alas, mine is too old to train now 

One bit of bad news. I found one jar on the top shelf of the pantry from the first batch. I opened it a few minutes ago and mold! Now if I was a careless cook/canner I could understand, but I'm not. Everything was sterile and no cross contamination. This is the first time this has happened and I have made these before I found the forum, just not this recipe. It really looked like too much icing in the jar so I'm thinking that the icing did not get mixed well enough. In the past, I left the jars in the fridge, but these I put in the pantry. Just a FYI.*


----------



## Wellrounded

Dixie said:


> *Good girl, train them early. Alas, mine is too old to train now
> 
> *


I'll take that as a compliment :flower:, been a while since anyone called me a girl. Training the grandkids about grandmas pantry these days, lol.


----------



## Dixie

Wellrounded said:


> I'll take that as a compliment :flower:, been a while since anyone called me a girl. Training the grandkids about grandmas pantry these days, lol.


*We have a lot in common then. *


----------



## mp5girl

I have a cake canning question. Has anyone canned a cake complete with a ganache frosting? I'm really looking for a way to get the 'whole deal' if you will. Chocolate is pretty fool proof so I'm thinking maybe ganache will hold up. Thoughts? Also, what about adding chocolate chips to the cake... Any cons? Thank you canning pros!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Don't know nothin bout no ganache, but them chocolate chips should do just fine.


----------



## Grimm

mp5girl said:


> I have a cake canning question. Has anyone canned a cake complete with a ganache frosting? I'm really looking for a way to get the 'whole deal' if you will. Chocolate is pretty fool proof so I'm thinking maybe ganache will hold up. Thoughts? Also, what about adding chocolate chips to the cake... Any cons? Thank you canning pros!


The frosting is mixed into the batter before baking so if you don't mind mixing the ganache into the cake go for it! From my experience with ganache I'd rather use a can of frosting for canned cakes.

Now, the chips would be a nice taste touch. I just think the canned cakes taste great as is.


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't know nothin bout no ganache, but them chocolate chips should do just fine.


Ganache is best described as a chocolate sauce type topping poured onto cakes and smoothed.


----------



## mp5girl

Thanks! Ganache is basically chocolate with more cream so it's softer. I'm trying to make a gift of canned cake. So I'm not looking for year long storage but maybe 30 days are so?? Think it'd hold up?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ah, Hershey's syrup!


----------



## mp5girl

Lol! 
Basically.... But more like Magic Shell. It hardens a bit to the consistency of clay. Pliable and tasty but basically still plain old chocolate. .


----------



## mp5girl

So I tried might chocolate ganache theory. I only had one and I ate it 30 days later. It was delicious!


----------



## LincTex

mp5girl said:


> Ganache is basically chocolate with more cream so it's softer.


That sounds more appetizing than hydrogenated goop in a can.


----------



## Freyadog

*13 months canned cake*

Opened a cake that we canned 13 months ago and it was delicious. Actually Thumper said that it tasted better now than when it did when it was fresher. Two left so may let them sit awhile to see how far we can push them to see what the shelf life actually is.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Ok, I'm confused... If you put the lids on right away, all the moisture stays in it that to my understanding causes them to go bad and is why they recommend not to can cake... If you let it cool first, would you put them back in the oven to seal the lids????????


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've always done it this way. Never had a bita trouble with em. The secret (in my opinion course) ta not havin trouble with cannin cake be ta make sure everthin be just as clean as ya can get it.


----------



## Freyadog

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Ok, I'm confused... If you put the lids on right away, all the moisture stays in it that to my understanding causes them to go bad and is why they recommend not to can cake... If you let it cool first, would you put them back in the oven to seal the lids????????


they have to sit after coming out of the oven because during baking they will rise up past the top of the jar. Once out of the oven you let them sit until they shrink back down into the jar. clean the rims really good and place hot rings and lids. Mine was 13 months old and just as good as the day they were baked and canned.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

It don't take em long ta settle below the edge a the jar. Get them edges clean an slap on the lids. It'll be good.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I know this thread is about canned cake but has anyone trying canning bread????


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I thin we got a few folk on here what can bread. I ain't yet, but I have bought a dark canned bread. Ifin the stores can carry a canned bread, I see no reason it can't be done ta home with the same precautions as this here cake. Same principle.


----------



## LincTex

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I know this thread is about canned cake but has anyone trying canning bread????


Yes, Davarm cans all kinds of breads


----------



## readytogo

*Safety issues on canning cakes and breads.*

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf
http://extension.psu.edu/food/preservation/faq/canned-breads-and-cakes
http://www.foodsafety.wisc.edu/assets/pdf_files/what_is_ph.pdf
http://tastetech.com/en/bakery-preservatives.html

I admit I have never tried canning cakes or breads. in my house they will never make it to the can anyway, but vacuum packing them may be another way as long as some kind of preservative is used and sorbic acid or related preservatives are in used in many of those products the problem is measuring the ph levels in your baking, and for that you will need a Ph meter of some kind, I`m afraid preserving and canning cakes and breads safely requires a little chemistry. 
:beercheer:


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Just buy Twinkies... They last forever


----------



## goshengirl

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Just buy Twinkies... They last forever


Took care of that today. 
(They were on the clearance rack, and I thought, "Really? They have an expiration date? lol)


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Yes, Davarm cans all kinds of breads


I found a few jars of pound cake and some blue cornbread a few months ago that I took to the first Meet-Up we had(Joe Pool Lake), Most of the jars were eaten but a few were leftover.

Have to find and "TEST" them! lol


----------



## Davarm

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I know this thread is about canned cake but has anyone trying canning bread????


I have canned yeast breads and cornbread and they did OK. The yeast breads had a little condensation in the jars but not enough to make it soggy - just kept it moist.



LincTex said:


> Yes, Davarm cans all kinds of breads


I found a few jars of pound cake and some blue cornbread a few months ago that I took to the first Meet-Up we had(Joe Pool Lake), Most of the jars were eaten but a few were leftover.

Have to find and "TEST" them! lol


----------



## myrtle55

Davarm said:


> I have canned yeast breads and cornbread and they did OK. The yeast breads had a little condensation in the jars but not enough to make it soggy - just kept it moist.
> 
> I found a few jars of pound cake and some blue cornbread a few months ago that I took to the first Meet-Up we had(Joe Pool Lake), Most of the jars were eaten but a few were leftover.
> 
> Have to find and "TEST" them! lol


Would love to learn how to can breads...(hint, hint) if anyone would be kind enuf to send me recipes for it. Canned cakes are gonna happen here also..this is awsome!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I would like the recipe for yeast bread too.... any recipes for canning bread  How did they do for you besides the condensation? How old was it when you opened it??? I don't want to get stuck with only hard bread in storage... Thanks


----------



## memyselfandi

Opened a chocolate and a lemon cake that I found way back in the cubbord today. From 2013. The lemon was slimy and smelled off so I just tossed it but the chocolate was just as fresh and delicious as the day I canned it.


----------



## 21601mom

Just finished some chocolate cake-it's a Hershey's recipe called Black Magic. I made it without the icing. I did add a few drops of coconut oil to the bottom of each jar to prevent it from sticking.

I tried one of the jars while it was still warm...yummy, but I will add the icing next time.

All of the jars pinged! So excited to have this in my storage.

OCH-many thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

No problem, glad ta help.


----------



## bogey

Just did some Red Velvet Cake with cream cheese frosting. Have strawberry with cream cheese frosting in the oven (my youngest son picked and loves cream cheese frosting!). All my red devils pinged within five minutes. Had one that was a bit full. Sliced off the top (really moist and good) and "VOILA" canned cake. I think we are going to try one of each for dessert tonight.

This is fun! Thanks for the recipe OCH!


----------



## 21601mom

bogey said:


> Just did some Red Velvet Cake with cream cheese frosting. Have strawberry with cream cheese frosting in the oven (my youngest son picked and loves cream cheese frosting!). All my red devils pinged within five minutes. Had one that was a bit full. Sliced off the top (really moist and good) and "VOILA" canned cake. I think we are going to try one of each for dessert tonight.
> 
> This is fun! Thanks for the recipe OCH!


Did you mix the frosting in with the cake batter before cooking?


----------



## Davarm

I was going through some cases of canned foods, getting ready for the new canning year, and I thought I'd hit the jackpot - found 6 jars of pound cake that I had canned in 2013.

My happiness was short lived though, as I picked each jar up out of the box I found that they were EMPTY!!!!

Some rascal had eaten the cake and put the empty jars(with lids on) back in the case so I wouldn't catch on until way after the crime was committed.

I have my suspicions on who it was and payback is going to be a...... lol


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I was going through some cases of canned foods, getting ready for the new canning year, and I thought I'd hit the jackpot - found 6 jars of pound cake that I had canned in 2013.
> 
> My happiness was short lived though, as I picked each jar up out of the box I found that they were EMPTY!!!!
> 
> Some rascal had eaten the cake and put the empty jars(with lids on) back in the case so I wouldn't catch on until way after the crime was committed.
> 
> I have my suspicions on who it was and payback is going to be a...... lol


Grandson?


----------



## bogey

21601mom said:


> Did you mix the frosting in with the cake batter before cooking?


I did. I did the mix with the ingredients. Then added in the frosting. Poured and baked. Sooooo moist!


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Grandson?


No, he wouldn't have hidden the jars back in the cases, pretty sure it was his Momma! lol


----------



## TimB

My favorite cake is Red Velvet w/ cream cheese frosting. Haven't found anyone who can make it as well as my Mom did although my wife tries and comes close. I wouldn't mind trying to can some.


----------



## 21601mom

bogey said:


> I did. I did the mix with the ingredients. Then added in the frosting. Poured and baked. Sooooo moist!


Thank you!

If the cake lasts for several months or years, please check back in and tell us if it remained palatable or if you had issues with the lids staying sealed. I offer that caveat based on my experience and, now, Davarm's experience with his stealthy cake thief.


----------



## bogey

TimB said:


> My favorite cake is Red Velvet w/ cream cheese frosting. Haven't found anyone who can make it as well as my Mom did although my wife tries and comes close. I wouldn't mind trying to can some.


We did some of those. Wasn't quite like we were thinking. You don't really get the taste of the cream cheese frosting. The frosting may add fine taste. It really adds moisture. A less flavor intense cake such as vanilla with a much stronger tasting frosting like chocolate then you'd probably taste the frosting. It's all delicious but knowing that if have made different frosting choices.


----------



## Scprepper91

On January 24th I canned some chocolate fudge cake in 1 pint wide mouth jars. Im going to wait a few weeks to try it. I didn't not mix icing into the cake since I don't like icing.


----------



## bogey

I will say the icing us probably important from a moisture standpoint. You really don't taste it.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

readytogo said:


> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf
> http://extension.psu.edu/food/preservation/faq/canned-breads-and-cakes
> http://www.foodsafety.wisc.edu/assets/pdf_files/what_is_ph.pdf
> http://tastetech.com/en/bakery-preservatives.html
> 
> I admit I have never tried canning cakes or breads. in my house they will never make it to the can anyway, but vacuum packing them may be another way as long as some kind of preservative is used and sorbic acid or related preservatives are in used in many of those products the problem is measuring the ph levels in your baking, and for that you will need a Ph meter of some kind, I`m afraid preserving and canning cakes and breads safely requires a little chemistry.
> :beercheer:


I have been reluctant to say this since so many has had such nice successes but I must agree that it is not safe... Moisture in any canned item is a no no... It's what makes it mold... This is only my own opinion after much research and it is not my intention to offend anyone... I decided to get a solar oven to take care of cakes and bread... Good luck...


----------



## Caribou

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I have been reluctant to say this since so many has had such nice successes but I must agree that it is not safe... Moisture in any canned item is a no no... It's what makes it mold... This is only my own opinion after much research and it is not my intention to offend anyone... I decided to get a solar oven to take care of cakes and bread... Good luck...


The canning process is to kill any mold and bacteria. There is moisture present in all canning, open a can of corn for an example.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Caribou said:


> The canning process is to kill any mold and bacteria. There is moisture present in all canning, open a can of corn for an example.


But you're not really canning it are you??? I do acknowledge that there must be a safe way or they would not have the canned Brown Bread... It is very dry bread... Has anyone actually tried 'canning' bread or cakes in the pressure canner??? Before or after baking???
Thanks to all for your input... this is a very interesting thread


----------



## Davarm

I've "canned" the pound cake I make, bake it in the jars, put the lids on and water bath the pints for 75 minutes.


You keep the moisture, the water bath doesn't seem to change the quality and I've never had a problem with them.

If the jars are going to be kept a relatively short time, I dont water bath them. I've done yeast breads and corn bread the same way(water bath), the cornbread comes out pretty dry after about a month or so but the yeast breads are OK - not great but OK.


----------



## readytogo

*Canning cakes at home.............danger*

The last cake I had in a can came from a Army C-ration circa 1950`s and that was in 1974.Keeping this in mind breads and cakes are low in acid and low acid foods need some form of preservative in order to last canning cakes at home is dangerous .
http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf
http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2011/04/canning-cakes-sweetbreads-brownies-and.html
*baking preservatives.*
http://www.addcon.com/en/food/baking-preservatives/
http://www.pastrychef.com/FOOD-PRESERVATIVES_p_2087.html
good luck.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

readytogo said:


> the last cake i had in a can came from a army c-ration circa 1950`s and that was in 1974.keeping this in mind breads and cakes are low in acid and low acid foods need some form of preservative in order to last canning cakes at home is dangerous .
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/uga_can_breads.pdf
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2011/04/canning-cakes-sweetbreads-brownies-and.html
> *baking preservatives.*
> http://www.addcon.com/en/food/baking-preservatives/
> http://www.pastrychef.com/food-preservatives_p_2087.html
> good luck.


an we been all through this before!!!!!!!! If ya don't wanna do it don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davarm

I remember the canned cake from C-Rats, my favorite was the chocolate(Pound Cake??), the more you chewed it the bigger it got. lol

Was pretty fond of it though.


----------



## jazzy12

what a fun idea and a great thread. i definitely will be trying this out. i like to can up all sorts of stuff, butter, bacon, cheese, jams, meats, soups, stews. just be super clean, smart and careful.

thanks to old coot for the recipe!


----------



## memyselfandi

Oh dear, I finally got around to organizing the pantry. Just been putting jars and jars of stuff in there in no order. Found some more canned cake! 2013 and still tasty. Glad I have it in order now.


----------



## jazzy12

i nade my first batch ad followed tge directions exactly. coming from the oven the cake 'foamed' over the tops pretty big while baking. aobut one inch or more and some spilled down the sides. 

i am wondering if altitude messed with it. at 8000ft baking can be tricky and i did not think about making any adjustments for the first batch.

usually i need to add 1T water and 1T flour extra. and i will try that next batch. yet the cake sealed just fine after i scrubbed and cleaned off the rims and jars, i have ine in the fridfe and the others in the pantry. taste testing wise they were pretty good. i just got to work around the foam over when baking.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> I know what my next experiment is going to be! My youngest DD has a good recipe for baked cheesecake, See no reason why it shouldn't work.


did it work ?


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> I've "canned" the pound cake I make, bake it in the jars, put the lids on and water bath the pints for 75 minutes.
> 
> You keep the moisture, the water bath doesn't seem to change the quality and I've never had a problem with them.
> 
> If the jars are going to be kept a relatively short time, I dont water bath them. I've done yeast breads and corn bread the same way(water bath), the cornbread comes out pretty dry after about a month or so but the yeast breads are OK - not great but OK.


what if you sorta fry the cornbread in a little butter when you open it?


----------

